# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  my wife had a miscarriage..

## Thyroid for guys

what does it mean if my wife had a misscarriage in my dream, she is pregnant in real life.

I cant find anything on the web that tells me what it means!

any help would be great!!

TIA :smiley:

----------


## annsie

You are just worried too much ! 

I have been pregnant twice and during both pregnancies, especially towards the end, both myself and my husband dreamt about all sorts of disasters from miscarriage to cot death to still birth. Other couples in the antenatal/post natal wards told us the same thing happened to them. 

Is this your first baby ?

CONGRATULATIONS by the way  :smiley:

----------


## dallyup52

> what does it mean if my wife had a misscarriage in my dream, she is pregnant in real life.
> 
> I cant find anything on the web that tells me what it means!
> 
> any help would be great!!
> 
> TIA



It probably means that you are a loving parent-to-be and are worried about your wife and child.  

Congratulations   ::banana::

----------


## unclesirbob

Dreams are about the fears we have in real life. a fear becomes fact. Dreams can be premonitions. Yet they can also link to the silly notions that enter our minds. Its usually best to dismiss them. Occasionally dreams link to higher places and the future. Yet most likely they link to the inner workings of the mind.. a mind that is often confused and will probably chnange its mind tommorow

------------------------
People expect too much from dream dictionaries. Can you really expect a dream dictionary to provide an explanation of what your dream means simply because it included a particular symbol? Its an absurd suggestion. The best comparison is to expect someone what a sentence means by just giving them one word within it. For instance to ask someone what a sentence means that includes the word "soldier". In reality the process in almost impossible. There are so many different ways that the word can be used that interpreting the dream just by spotting one word within it is simply ridiculous. The word soldier can be used in many different ways such as "I need to soldier on", "we have not got enough soldiers in Iraq", and "I want to be a soldier when I grow up". 
So why do people expect a dream interpreter to be able to simply understand a dream by the inclusion of one symbol. In practice dream symbolism work in much the same way as ordinary dictionaries. A soldier can represent themselves but they can also be used in a wider context to show the types of qualities that a soldier exhibits (toughness and the ability to endure hardship and follow rules). So think how anyone of those symbolic meanings relates to recent events. Its really important to use a process of association. Associate the dream symbol with real life thoughts. First ask yourself if the symbol could represent itself. Did you think of any real life soldiers the day before? But also consider the qualities that soldiers exhibit. Did those same qualities have any relevance the day before? Did you need to follow rules and be disciplined? Did the same seem like a constant struggle? Also consider the day to come and see how that relates to possible symbolic meanings. Did you resolve to soldier on in some difficult situation? 
Work though all the symbols in the same way and see what real life issues can best fit the real situation in your life. But also consider telepathy and premonitions as they too are part of the many aspects of dreaming.
Try these pages as they help you understand the process of dreaming
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessay.php
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessayhowto.php
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessayhowtopost.php
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreambookpolice.php
-------------
http://www.scarboroughphotos.org.uk/...s/surfcity.php

----------


## Dreamworld

Well it happened in star wars.

----------

